# 2 Pin Compact Fluorescent Lights



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Going to need more info to answer this.


----------



## lightinggod (Mar 31, 2009)

Not to my knowledge, on a two pin cfl, the ballast just acts as a choke.


----------



## redbeard43 (Mar 20, 2009)

yes, triad and advance,. they are smart ballast 26 or 42 watt, bi pin-quad pin. i keep some in stock, they are also 120/277v


----------



## redbeard43 (Mar 20, 2009)

see if this is what you need.

http://www.prolighting.com/cocba2.html


----------



## lightinggod (Mar 31, 2009)

I just checked the Advance and Universal web sites and neither lists an electronic ballast for a 13w 2pin cfl.


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

try lutrons website.


----------



## redbeard43 (Mar 20, 2009)

.http://www.prolighting.com/118wcfl227ma.html*(1) 13W CFL 2-Pin 120V Magnetic Ballast*
Retail: $9.65
Sale: $7.50
you save: 22%
http://www.prolighting.com/cocba2.html


----------



## redbeard43 (Mar 20, 2009)

.http://www.prolighting.com/17wor9wcfl21.html*(1) 26W CFL 2-Pin 277V Magnetic Ballast Howard*
Retail: $21.35
Sale: $16.90
you save: 20%
http://www.prolighting.com/cocba2.html


----------



## thefixer (Sep 10, 2009)

These crowd don't do the guts on there own but they do the full fitting...

http://www.amptecs.net/index.php?cPath=32_38

and you buy the bezel seperately


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

redbeard43 said:


> .*(1) 26W CFL 2-Pin 277V Magnetic Ballast Howard*
> Retail: $21.35
> Sale: $16.90
> you save: 20%
> http://www.prolighting.com/cocba2.html


The op is looking for an electronic *(not magnetic)* 2 pin 13 watt ballast
You have me confused with your posts.


----------



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

Interesting. I actually thought ALL CFL's ran on electronic ballasts. Learn something new everyday....


----------



## idontknow (Jul 18, 2009)

look up Fulham Workhorse 2

From HERE
On the right hand side, fill in the blanks.


----------



## Doug Peter (Feb 24, 2009)

The two pin compact flourescents have an internal starter and require the magnetic ballast.


----------



## idontknow (Jul 18, 2009)

It may have a built in preheat starter but that doesn't preclude it from using an electronic ballast.


----------



## MarkyMark (Jan 31, 2009)

Call Advance tech helpline. I think I remember running into this problem before, and they had a solution for it.


----------

